# Dark Armpit Remedies Part 2



## Momo (Jul 29, 2007)

Checking in to see if anyone has had any luck with their pits this summer!


I've been using botanic deodorant and it's a nice gentle alternative to other deodorants with the irritant aluminum in it. Also it is much cheaper than the Dermadoctor stuff mentioned in my previous thread.
In the Philippines I learned about several lightening creams made especially for the underarm. I purchased Sensa White Underarm Whitening Cream (Welcome to SENSA Incorporated) and I am pretty satisfied with the results. *Pros*: cheap and effective *Cons*: I can only get it in the P.I. and it has a strong smell. Also the ingredients list is not very complete.
I have been gently exfoliating, but not regularly, and it seems to help. I only do it when I have been sweating a lot and it's uncomfortable.


----------



## Lia (Jul 29, 2007)

Good tips! Thanks for posting! There's times my mom will bother the heck out of me because i'm with dark armpits (i just have to stop shaving for a few days so it gets a bit lighter)


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 31, 2007)

Before and after pics here, come on Momo. Haha.

I just bought dermadoctor - and searching for other reviews on the thread.

It was pricey as hell - so I'm having a bit of doubts.


----------



## joflo723 (Jul 31, 2007)

My friend sells Avon and I was _just_ today looking at her catalog and saw a whitening deoderant. I read some reviews about it and they are so-so. An option though.

Jo


----------



## skye88 (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## stars916 (Aug 1, 2007)

what kind and where do you botanic deodorant?

and have you ever tried likas and all those other whitening soaps??


----------



## Bixlerette (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for posting this. I've been searching for something that might help this with no success.


----------



## shaikhaf (Sep 10, 2007)

in my personal experience it helps dramatically not to shave. get waxed instead, and use only natural/botanical anti-perspirant. my friends and i have been waxing for about a year and a half now, and now it's as smooth and fair as new


----------



## juicychanel (Sep 15, 2007)

Hmm.. I'll try the whitening cream! Thank you.


----------



## blkchinky_01 (Sep 15, 2007)

I heard using lemon helps as its a lightening agent.


----------



## mowgli (Sep 25, 2007)

dove pro-age roll on deodorant has been pretty good for me, its also moisturising sonot only does your skin improve, your pits feel baby soft


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *blkchinky_01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I heard using lemon helps as its a lightening agent. me too!!! Lemon with baking soda.

My granny told me so


----------

